# CANON PRO 100 TRANSPARENCY SETTINGS



## Buddha Banks

Hey everybody so I’ve been printing my positive films/ transparency sheets on a canon pro 100 with NO accurip. The films/sheets are coming out fine but some letters or lines look jagged. BUT when I burn the screen and print, the jagged lines doesn’t show on my shirts/hoodies and looks smooth. ALSO when I printed out the exposure calculator all the halftone dots looked really good! 
So my questions are
1. Do I really need accurip and is accurip only for half-tone dots like some people are telling me ?
2. For PAPER TYPE I choose photo gloss paper, is there another paper type that I should use to get even better results. 
3. I use 13x19 transparency film sheets. I select A3 for size. Am I choosing the right one or should I use A3+BODERLESS?


----------



## TABOB

Buddha Banks said:


> 1. Do I really need accurip and is accurip only for half-tone dots like some people are telling me ?


Never used a RIP and I've been doing this for 10 years.
For high volume environments a minute or two saved per design by using a RIP makes a difference.
Also good for people with little or zero graphics skills.



Buddha Banks said:


> 2. For PAPER TYPE I choose photo gloss paper, is there another paper type that I should use to get even better results.


Perfect for your printer.



Buddha Banks said:


> 3. I use 13x19 transparency film sheets. I select A3 for size. Am I choosing the right one or should I use A3+BODERLESS?


Makes no difference, unless you need to use the additional space.



Buddha Banks said:


> The films/sheets are coming out fine but some letters or lines look jagged.


You are probably printing raster images. 
Printing vector at 300 PPI should solve the issue.


----------



## petridish

I guess the accurip is probably senseless sometimes


----------

